# Having a hard time getting my head around managing a balanced raw diet



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

How do you work out that what you want to feed is the correct %, like how much organ is 10% or whatever.
I really want to go raw, infact it seems like I need too if I want Noah to thrive, he can't seem to tolerate anything but the most bland rubbish ( chappie) or just fresh raw (chicken&whitefish so far), everything else I've put him on he gets a colitis attack.

but I'm so thick I'm finding all these %'s confusing and worried I wouldn't be balancing it correctly.

Alot of the premade raw's I'm coming across in the UK seem to be packed full of veg and no organ apart from some adult recipes and the Puppy and Adult thing confuses me even more! I woudl of thought if it was just Raw it would be good for either?
I also read that you also need to supplement if you're feeding a raw diet, source of omega 3 like fish oil or something?

Could someone simplify it for me? I'm very much a person who does things by eye feeding weight wise but its the balancing of things that I'm worried about, I don't want to start and end up making Noah deficient in something.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

It's actually extremely simple. I'll use my dog Onyx as an example. She eats 3 ounces a day. It is easiest to balance percentages over a week. Since she eats 3 ounces of food a day, this means she eats 21 ounces a week. Of that 21 ounces, around 10% needs to be organs and 10% needs to be bone. Simple math. 21 x .10 = 2.1 or approximately 2 ounces of organ meat in a week. Of those 2 ounces, at least 1 ounce (or half of the 10%) is liver.

The worst thing a raw feeding newbie can do is stress over the percentages 

As for omega 3s, unless you are feeding all grassfed and finished meats, you need to supplement it. As you said, fish oil is the best option. I simply give a human fish oil softgel 2-3 times a week, depending on the brand I'm using at the time.

Have you done the math yet to figure how much to feed daily? If not, here's a simple way. Again, lovely Onyx will be my example. She is 7.5 pounds and I always start off feeding 2.5% of a small dog's body weight daily (average is 2-3% and small dogs typically need a higher percent) you can adjust if he starts to lose or gain weight. Moving on to figure out 2.5% of 7.5 pounds. First turn the dog's weight into ounces (7.5 x 16 = 120 ounces, now we take 120 x .025 = 3) so 3 ounces is 2.5% of Onyx's weight, which is what you feed daily.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you looked at "Nurturing by nature" (If your after a pre-made) 
They do meat/bone/offal etc 

Minced Chicken & Mixed Offals 400g


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

As onyx said, it's easiest to calculate the percentages by the week. So, if he gets three ounces a day, he gets 21 ounces a week- 2.1 ounces of bone and 2.1 ounces of organ (1 ounce must be liver)- The rest is muscle meat. And it isn't an exact science. If you are feeding too much bone you'll know it- his poops will be hard and chalky. If you don't feed enough bones, poop will be mushy. If you feed to much organ poop will be mushy. It really comes down to the poop- feed according to condition. 

You feed 2-3% of Noah's expected ADULT weight. So if he is estimated to be about 10 lbs full grown you would feed 2-3% of that, and adjust depending on whether he is gaining too fast or losing too much. 

Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It can be daunting, especially trying to work out how much bone is actually in that pork rib! Just remember there are some extremely knowledgeable people on here who have been feeding raw a long time, and they are always happy to help or point you in the right direction.
Remember also that they don't need 80:10:10 every day, it just needs to add up to that over time. 
Mine will often have a bone-heavy day (bone tends to make their poo firm) followed by a day with just meat and offal (offal makes their poo looser) so I can usually anticipate what they will need to eat the next day just from watching their poos. I do have a little notebook where I write what they have eaten, so I can check I am sticking to the ratio and also make sure they are getting as much variety as possible.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Can I just say how proud I am of the raw feeders here? 

Everything has been explained PERFECTLY in the above posts.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL Tracy, you have trained us well!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the help everyone ♥

Onyx, thankyou!
Examples always help to digest info to my brain! & the math bit haha, terrible at maths.

So something like this for the Omega, just pop the capsule open and pour? I'd imagine there's cheaper options than this brand, even with my discount lol.
Omega 3 Fish Oil Concentrate Capsules (1000mg) | Oils | Holland & Barrett
What does it exactly help with, skin, coat and joint health kind of thing? I will read more about this, cause I didn't realize about doing this before, is there anything else that is required?

Wicked Pixie may I ask where you buy your fish oil/supplements? since you're in the UK :love5:

Going by Noah's expected adult weight, he is 2.2lbs currently at 12 weeks so if I've done this right, he'll be around about 5lbs? so roughly I should be feeding about 2oz a day if going by 2.5%? Most certainly fed him a bit more than that today haha, oops!

But yes Thankyou Onyx and Pupluv you have explained it very well, shall be saving your posts for reference haha.

He has two chicken wings today, other one was slightly smaller than this but he didn't have the bone, second one shown in the picture I left him to it and he ate most of it and left a few cm of bone.










Does it look like too much portion wise? I think this one was about 1oz and the other just under, I will start to weigh.

Noah tends run off with his food and start gulping with raw so I was a bit wary at first, I usually hold onto it as he eats but he was alot better this evening I didn't defrost it entirely either, quite amusing watching him, a mini wolf!

He has also had some green beans and probiotic yogurt and white fish for breakfast , so ate over what is reccomended and generally.. spoilt him a bit today.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

heartagram said:


> Thankyou for the help everyone ♥
> 
> Onyx, thankyou!
> Examples always help to digest info to my brain! & the math bit haha, terrible at maths.
> ...


You are very welcome, always glad to help :icon_smile:

Yep just simply poke a hole in the capsule and squeeze the oil out, onto the food is easiest. Omega 3s are needed for healthy skin and coat and yes, it has been known to help with inflammation which can help joints. I don't know about the brand you posted since I'm not in the UK but I'm sure almost any brand is okay. I either use Now Foods, Super EPA, Molecularly Distilled, 120 Softgels - iHerb.com or Source Naturals, Arctic Pure, Omega-3 Fish Oil, Ultra Potency, 850 mg, 60 Softgels - iHerb.com I'm in America though so I have no idea what's available to you.

As for anything else being needed, some say Vitamin E helps absorb the omega 3s so I just use a Vitamin E 200 IU capsule once a week. May not be necessary but I figure why not since I already have them on hand due to the cat needing them. I also give her half of a 50mg capsules of B Complex once a week. Again, this is because I already have it due to my kitty. B vitamins are water soluable so any extra is simply released when they urine.




> Going by Noah's expected adult weight, he is 2.2lbs currently at 12 weeks so if I've done this right, he'll be around about 5lbs? so roughly I should be feeding about 2oz a day if going by 2.5%? Most certainly fed him a bit more than that today haha, oops!


Yep! You got it :nhappy3: If that is what his expected adult weight is, than that's perfect. Just go down to 2% if he gets chunky after a while or try increasing to 3% if he starts losing weight. You'll know what's the perfect amount for him soon. It shows quickly.



> Noah tends run off with his food and start gulping with raw so I was a bit wary at first, I usually hold onto it as he eats but he was alot better this evening I didn't defrost it entirely either, quite amusing watching him, a mini wolf!


Haha isn't it fun to watch them eat what they were meant to? Amazing how it naturally comes to them and they just know how to eat it. I was so excited when Onyx had her first beef rib. She was the happiest dog I've ever seen and she learned quite quickly how to get the meat off. At first she tried to just use her front teeth lol. She then discovered her back teeth!

And don't worry about all of the questions. Most of us don't mind at all helping a fellow raw feeder, and we were all new to it once  I asked MANY questions when I first started and felt very overwhelmed by it all.

Oh yea I wanted to ask, did Noah eat the chicken bone? Or did he just eat the meat off?


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the links, they're helpful even if just for price comparison.

I know I was saying to my friend at how amazing it is at how natural it comes to them! certaintly passes the time watching them lol.

The chicken shown in the picture he ate until there was about 2cm bone left, so a bit more shorter than what the pictures shows so I believe he ate quite a fair bit, I think what was left was the hardest bit he seemed bored by then or was struggling to munch it so I binned it, I don't know if he would have eaten the rest if I had left it around longer, shall have to see next time. I have in the past bashed the remaining bit up with a hammer and fed it in his bowl, the one he had earlier in the day was mainly just meat and a bit of the end as I was holding it.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, I am kind of new to raw and feeding a puppy too! 

I am currently feeding Biscuit who I estimate to be 5 lbs 10% of his adult weight. I am feeding 8 ounces a day at 2 ounce servings 4 times a day and sometimes he gets a little more if he is still hungry at the end of the day which happens. I am not exact with my bone offering. This week he is has gotten an ox tail and 2 pigs feet that he chewed on for a while for now what he eats is what he is getting. Some days it is a little more some days a little less. If he has not eaten what I consider enough bone at the end of the week I give a chicken wing tip just in case.

For his organ meat I am really specific. 

But here is a link to some pics I did to show how I prep his meals if that could help:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/72360-bischitss-raw-haul-warning-pic-heavy.html

But Keep asking questions if you have them because the people here are a wealth of knowledge and they will help!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I didn't think LIVER was a secreting organ, therefore why does some of it HAVE to be liver? Mine get heaps of liver (I know it's very rich) anyway, but I'm just wondering.

I too feed by sight because I'm mathematically challenged to put it mildly. I also like to add an egg occasionally but only my Mastiffs relish these, and I also give chuna chunks in spring water & sardines as treats on top of their other food - again, none of my Chis are fond of this. I'm glad my Chis don't like tuna because, for my tastes, it carries too much heavy metals i.e. the smaller the fish the less heavy metals it carries so white bait etc. for Chis. They sell dehydrated white bait here & the Chis are just getting used to them. They look so darn cute carrying a teeny weeny fish around, their expression saying, "What am I supposed to do with this fishy momma, it's got eyes!?"

I also feed ZiwiPeak for the added vitamins, minerals, green lipped mussels etc. I love it's no mess, super convenience and being packed with 100% good, wholesome meat.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I wish I could of kept him on ziwipeak but he seems to get the heavy mucus stools, I wish I knew why or at least understand why it happens! they haven't been particularly helpful either when I emailed about it. 

I did get some samples turn up in a scruffy envelope but was just two small handfuls of more ...venison, had asked to test the lamb to see if it was just the venison he couldn't cope on but instead was told to just buy the lamb tinned to see if that would help, not that impressed tbh, had already bought the previous venison trial bags in the first place plus already spent and lost too much on shipping charges to just go buy zpeak again.
/end rant

I saw your post before Stephanie, was impressed! bet your boy adores you haha.
Which organs are recommended, do you do different ones like you would different meat sources?

Dee do you feed the fish instead of the fish oil?

I hope I can figure something out, does feel very overwhelming.
oh and I mashed up a video from him eating earlier for my own amusement lol.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

We only started organs, but my understanding is that as long as half are liver the rest can be what you can find. I happened to find kidneys from pigs that day and gave them a go. I can get beef kidneys as well from my local store. I hope to be able to find some spleen and other things too. He likes chicken liver the best, but I try to change it up so that he can get different nutrients from different animal sources because they all eat different things. 

It is overwhelming to do this at first, but once I relaxed about it a little and made it fun to see what I could find it was a lot easier. I also had to realize that I cannot only look at it in a one meal perspective. I look at it from a Sunday to Saturday perspective. If in that week he eats basically what he is suppose to then we are fine. But I also spend more time than I would like studying his poo. From a day to day perspective, if his poo is a little soft or runny he gets bone that day for sure. If it is a little hard no bone that day at all. It all kind of balances itself out. Because you can't really perfectly balance the bone one other thing that I do is keep the larger meaty bones that he has chewed on already (put in ziplock and toss in fridge when done) for him to chew on later. He is a puppy and we are quickly entering the I will chew on everything stage and I am finding this helps curb that some.

I will tell you though that I do think you need to be feeding him a bit more. A growing puppy needs 8-10% of their expected adult weight. So if he is going to be 5lbs, that is 80 ounces. 10 % of 80 oz is 8 ounces or half a pound per day (this is what I feed and some days Biscuit is still hungry at the end of the day so he gets a snack of 1 oz to hold him til morning). There is a calculation that I have forgotten about when to back off that amount, I will have to look that up again.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

OMG the video! So cute!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

heartagram said:


> Dee do you feed the fish instead of the fish oil?


Well, I feed flaxseed oil & coconut oil (all organic) & Omega oil (very occasionally, they HATE the taste of that) but rarely fish oil - there's too much crap in them thar oceans for me to trust it, for example, & I can never remember the name of the darn fish, there's a food fish for human consumption that comes out of Asia that is fed purely on human sewerage and the videos of the factories are enough to make anyone puke 

I know they SAY they purify it and detoxify fish oil, remove the heavy metals such as deadly mercury etc. but I simply do not trust the big pharmaceuticals & their sidekicks, not one teeny, weeny bit - if they screw up human & pet immunisations way too often, I sure am not going to trust them with food additives. i.e. there's a huge fuss going on about green lipped mussels being raped & pillaged first, and then the useless, good for nothing left over powder, stripped of all it's qualities, being sold off to unsuspecting companies for an absolute fortune, and then WE pay the corresponding fortune - for what? Nothing!

Kelp & spirulina are also fabulous additives to use (health food stores) - every animal, from Fish upwards in this house gets Spirulina ... my Vet laughed her head off & shook her finger at me when I said I don't give it to myself lol. 

We'll all be screwed if this genetically modified crops BS takes a hold, trust me.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

To the liver question, liver is a must in the diet due to the vitamins it supplies. Liver is very nutrient rich and without it they would be missing out on vital stuff. Just like the bones are necessary for calcium.

As to those feeding percentages, I would never feed 10% of the dog's expected adult weight. Typical raw feeding percentages for puppies are 2-3% of expected adult weight OR 5-10% of puppy's CURRENT weight, depending on how young the pup is. You choose one or the other, not both.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Well, I feed flaxseed oil & coconut oil (all organic)


I though flaxseed oil wasn't as good due to it being plant based? This is only what I've heard from other people so I have no facts behind fish oil being better. Oh and flaxseed usually has quite some omega 6 and 9 which I thought you don't want to supplement with when feeding commercially raised meats.

Is flaxseed oil just as good then? You have me a little freaked out about fish lol.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Onyx said:


> To the liver question, liver is a must in the diet due to the vitamins it supplies. Liver is very nutrient rich and without it they would be missing out on vital stuff. Just like the bones are necessary for calcium.
> 
> As to those feeding percentages, I would never feed 10% of the dog's expected adult weight. Typical raw feeding percentages for puppies are 2-3% of expected adult weight OR 5-10% of puppy's CURRENT weight, depending on how young the pup is. You choose one or the other, not both.



Here is where I got that info, but I may have read it wrong. 

How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

stephanie.f8291 said:


> Here is where I got that info, but I may have read it wrong.
> 
> How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw


Quoted from the link you provided "If starting a puppy, this takes a bit more math. *Start off feeding 10% of its current weight*, meaning if a puppy weighs 10lbs, feed 1lb per day"


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

eep now I'm concerned, though Noah only passed two stools yesterday his one last night was half normal then the other half was incredibly pale and just jelly liquid.

This morning it was _all_ jelly mucus and pale diarrhea, he has never had anything like this before.
Is this abnormal or expected when starting raw? I'm thinking of perhaps trying to transition to raw later now, feel like I've probably overloaded his poor little system which I imagine is slightly weakened from his jab on friday and roundworm tablet which I believe he may have vomited back up, don't want stools like this when I start puppy class, they'd think he is diseased lol 

Other than that, believe it or not he is a happy hyper pup lol.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Onyx said:


> I though flaxseed oil wasn't as good due to it being plant based? This is only what I've heard from other people so I have no facts behind fish oil being better. Oh and flaxseed usually has quite some omega 6 and 9 which I thought you don't want to supplement with when feeding commercially raised meats.
> 
> Is flaxseed oil just as good then? You have me a little freaked out about fish lol.


Well, I'm not expert by any stretch of the imagination, although many of the oils we feed are plant based i.e. coconut, olive, hemp, flaxseed etc. & all I know is I took mine out today for the first sunny day we've had in a very long time and everyone was blinded by their glistening coats, especially my black bitch & sable boy, it was unbelievable. Their coats are also so silky, to the point it's easy to drop them when putting into, out of car etc. because they've become slippery little suckers.

All grass eating meats in Australia are paddock grazers, we don't need feedlots over here, unless it's that super expensive stuff that gets massaged daily & fed on grain in tiny, weeny pens.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

OOPs! I guess I have been reading all that wrong. Haven't had any issues, just been feeding a bit too much.

As for the stools, they are normal. He will have a day or two where he is transitioning and getting all of the yucky stuff from kibble out of his system. Biscuit (even with me over feeding) only has one stool a day that is about the size of a tootsie roll. But we did have a day or two where we had some wonky poos.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

but what yucky stuff? he was mostly ziwipeak before  unless it's from the chappie.
His stools were better this afternoon but he has eaten lily's kitchen mixed with what I had left of chappie today.
I think I will wait until I've got puppy classes done and hes matured a little until trying the transition if liquid stools are expected, so he has less going on.
I've found a supplier nearby that will be stocking Natural Instinct soon so hopefully when I do change i'll have that to help me along!

But for the next few months I think I'm just gonna try Lily's Kitchen puppy wet food which appears not to irritate him and try to introduce a tiny bit of Acana for his dry meal, as Lily's cost a fortune on it's own.
Shall be saving all the replies here though for future reference ♥


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't know about much of the kibble available in England. Ziwi peak is raw in dehydrated form, so his transition should not be that rough. I know for us, we were on nurto max grain free and we had I think one or two liquidy ish poos and since then everything has been firm. I would pm brody's mom and see if she can better answer your questions or onyx would be good to ask too.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Aw I wouldn't let a few messy poops put you off! You got to give his system a chance to adjust to raw. Ziwipeak IS a good food and even though it is air dried, it still isn't technically raw. Raw is 100% unprocessed food. Ziwipeak is still processed so it's still a bit of a transition.

Some dogs take longer to adjust. When I switched Onyx to raw, I also was previously feeding Ziwipeak. She still got some messy poops sometimes once starting raw. I would stick to ONLY chicken for at least two weeks. Many dogs need the skin removed at first too! This could also be contributing to his gooey poop. I would try removing most of the skin/fat for a little while before giving up. Then once poops are solid again, slowly cut off less and less of the fat until his poops are still staying solid with it.

I wouldn't add any more meat types or organs until his poops are doing okay on just chicken with that skin/fat. Then I would maybe add another meat source. If he does good on another meat source like say beef for a week, I would add in small amounts of liver and so on. It's a very gradual process and soft stool is to be expected while transitioning.

I personally threw everything at Onyx up front lol. In the first two weeks she had chicken with skin, goat, lamb, beef, and liver! She had no problems with all of that but most newbie raw eaters can't handle variety up front.

As I said, don't let messy poop scare you away. That is to be expected and is very normal! I would only worry if he is having liquid diarrhea for days on end. Feed what you are comfortable feeding though. I'm not trying to push you to feed raw


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree with Onyx, I think it is the variety that is causing the loose stools. Stick with something he is used to, like chicken, for a week before trying anything new. Puppy tummies can't handle the constant changing, so make your mind up what you would like to feed him and stick to it. If you decide to stick with raw, go slowly, there is no rush.
You are right that the jab and worming could have caused his upset tummy, as could too much food as well as too many changes. Try adding a pinch of tree barks powder (available from pet shops, about £6 a tub) to his next meal, that should sort him out.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I feel bad cause everytime he has an upset tummy I freak out and put him back on his "safe" food again, which I know is probably bad in the long run as I keep changing, which p robably upsets him more.

I'm not giving up on raw! just think I'm going to wait a bit and transition later when theres nothing going on so if he does have the liquid poop again I can just push on like you say until it settles and adjusts onto it.
Just probably going to be difficult now with puppy classes starting etc, I don't want to be dealing with loose stools when he is in class 
Don't think I really thought about that before!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

We are not getting into an argument about the pros and cons of raw feeding but you don't seem very confident so - we think you need to clear your head and think again. Unless you know what you are doing .... don't be bullied into feeding raw. You have a puppy who is totally dependent on you and not to be experimented on. A food like Lily's Kitchen for puppies will give your puppy every thing he needs and you won't need to worry about getting it wrong. It will cost about £1.35 a day (even less from Vet UK). This isn't the cheapest food but will cost less in the long run if you save on vet bills.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Cream Chi's said:


> We are not getting into an argument about the pros and cons of raw feeding but you don't seem very confident so - we think you need to clear your head and think again. Unless you know what you are doing .... don't be bullied into feeding raw. You have a puppy who is totally dependent on you and not to be experimented on. A food like Lily's Kitchen for puppies will give your puppy every thing he needs and you won't need to worry about getting it wrong. It will cost about £1.35 a day (even less from Vet UK). This isn't the cheapest food but will cost less in the long run if you save on vet bills.


I don't know where the comment "don't get bullied into raw feeding" came from :scratch: no one even came close to bullying so that comment was pretty irrelevant.

The OP was ASKING questions about DIY raw and everyone here is being very helpful and ANSWERING her specific questions...


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I think you will find we tried to answer her questions and never suggested anyone was actually bullying her! Oooo - did we hit a RAW nerve -lol


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh no my raw nerves, it hurts so bad. Don't you know sensitive nerves are when RAW? :foxes251:

As I said, if no one was being rude the comment was irrelevant and a mere way to make a snide remark.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I never said anyone was bullying me 
I just would like to eventually try raw so I actually know what Noah is actually eating as he appears so sensitive to everything, if I know whats going in it's easier to pinpoint his irritations, but the transition to do so now is probably the wrong time as it appears it needs time when things are calmer.

He'll be on Lily's Kitchen & Acana and will be adding salmon oil for his coat and skin health when it arrives, and he has goat probitioic yogurt added now and again , though either the Lily or Acana appears to be making him very itchy but otherwise stool wise appears to be doing well on it, though I've only added a few bits of kibbles to his meal as I believe Acana may cause bowel irritation due to it's richness so introducing that very slowly.

Once he is older and I feel him and I are ready to transition onto raw, if I still later decide too. Is it okay to wean him onto it by mixing it with his wetfood? or is it best to just cold turkey it? Since he seems so sensitive would mixing be best? x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You have to do what is right for you. If you don't feel this is the right time to switch foods, then don't! 

Once you decide to do raw, I would fully commit to it. I wouldn't go back and forth. I would just follow the plan to the letter and get his system transitioned over. Then you can add other things in for variety if you want... a premade, the Lilys kitchen, a meal of kibble now and then if you feel like it. 

But since he has a sensitive tummy, I wouldn't keep going back and forth and trying a bunch of different things. Just make it easy. Pick ONE food for now. Feed it and only it. Variety and mixing, etc can come later.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

About the raw diet what supplements are needed? already have salmon oil and coconut oil.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

heartagram said:


> About the raw diet what supplements are needed? already have salmon oil and coconut oil.


Absolutely no supplements are necessary when you feed a balanced prey model raw diet. Coconut oil isn't even needed (feel free to use it but it isn't needed in the least bit).

So long as you are feeding various cuts and parts of a variety of red meats, a little bone, and some liver and kidney, your dog is getting a perfect diet. Nothing needs to be added


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Alright thankyou ! 

What about green tripe is that a must?


----------

